
Salaries and salary calculations for every Buffer employee - danso
https://open.buffer.com/transparent-salaries/
======
danso
It's a little buried in the article, but if you just want to see the Google
Spreadsheet with all of the numbers and columns and supplementary tables:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1l3bXAv8JE5RB9siMq36-...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1l3bXAv8JE5RB9siMq36-Ogngks2MT6yQ5gt8YXhUyAg/edit#gid=1533208969)

